# Bob's Hobby Shop Score



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Went to Watervliet, Michigan this weekend. Found these in the recently reopened upstairs. $18.00 each, minus a 10% discount. Ended up costing me $17.17 each. 

The Tuff Ones Willy's has a replaced front screw post and the rear wheel wells trimmed. Mounted on an Aurora Tuff Ones chassis. 

The Camaro has rear wheel wells trimmed and a cracked windsheild post.

The Flame Thrower Ford J has some paint wear.

The Tuff Ones Cheetah has original Aurora Tuff Ones chassis and no issues.

Left a white with red stripe Lola GT and an orange Pro Stock Javilin with minor paint wear behind. The Javilin is priced at $15.00.

I was going to be there at 9:00 AM when they opened while the wife went to work. But I stayed home and caught up on the house chores. I ended up going late in the day. Got there after 5:00 PM. They close at 6:00 PM. Something told me to get there, I felt a trimmer in the Force.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's the picture.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Congrats. Nice score. Fun to find something that was unexpected.

Old Blue


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome score. Love those cars, especially the Tuffy Willys. Have fun with 'em!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice score!! You customizing any of them?


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! I love Bob's Hobby Store although I haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

sturgis said:


> Nice! I love Bob's Hobby Store although I haven't been there in awhile.



If you can go, now would be a good time to. Bob is having a Make An Offer sale. Plus 10% off. 

There is some construction going on M-140 and it's going to have traffic kind of messed up for the summer. But you will still be able to get there.

Randy.


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a SWMSRA race this Saturday May 7 at my house in White Pigeon.

We race G-Jets, Hard body Stock and Super Stock.

If you are interested PM me or check out our website

www.swmsra.com


Jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice score!! You customizing any of them?


No, just cleaned them up and put a headlight in the Ford J.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

sturgis said:


> There is a SWMSRA race this Saturday May 7 at my house in White Pigeon.
> 
> We race G-Jets, Hard body Stock and Super Stock.
> 
> ...


I looked at your website link. Interesting. I wish I could make your race. I have to get ready for mine at my house on the 15th of May.

Randy.


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

Would you give me a little more info on your race?

Maybe I could make it to yours

Thanks
Jeff


----------

